# First pics with my DSLR =)



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I got the Nikon D3000 a couple hours ago. I don't have nearly enough time to play around with it tonight, but hopefully my pictures will improve after I spend tomorrow learning the ins and outs. Until then, here are a few new Enzo pics taken with the new camera. I've only used the auto setting so far and I'm using the kit lens (with a UV filter). On Thursday, I'll be getting a 55-200mm VR lens. =)










I wish I wouldn't have cut the end of his tongue out of this one...


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

Very nice! I love the little tooth thing goin on in number 3.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow! Gorgeous! I love the color and the Nikon is great at bringing the color out and making it pop!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats with you new Nikon. Beautiful photo's. Great coulors, contrast and sharpness. Enzo is a handsome guy. Did you use the Nikkor 18-55 ?


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

You are going to have so much fun with your new camera. Great photos already - I especially like the 4th one.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I know how much you wanted it, glad you finally got it. Have lots of fun now with Enzo and learning all the tricks of the trade.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Bright, and clear ,good pic's.


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Wouldn't matter which camera you were using, Enzo is a handsome looking boy. Loving his pale curly under ear hair in pic #3!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Great pictures Sam......pretty soon Enzo will roll his eyes when he sees you coming with the camera!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

nice pics already, these dslr's are a whole new world......... enjoy !!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Great pics and you have a gorgeous model just ready and waiting for you


----------



## Ryoma (Nov 14, 2010)

nice pics, having had that camera myself can I recomend you go for the 35mm f1.8 lense, you'll have a nicer toy to play with. alas no zoom, but you could always get a 18-200 later if you feel like its such a big deal.

Amazon.com: Nikon 35mm f/1.8G AF-S DX Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo

enjoy your camera. if you need some tips feel free to ask


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

rik said:


> Congrats with you new Nikon. Beautiful photo's. Great coulors, contrast and sharpness. Enzo is a handsome guy. Did you use the Nikkor 18-55 ?


It's just the kit lens for now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures, of course you have such a handsome boy to practice on, how can you go wrong?

Enjoy your new camera, looking forward to seeing many more great pictures.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^^^^ What a cute smile he has<"


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful, Sam!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Ryoma said:


> nice pics, having had that camera myself can I recomend you go for the 35mm f1.8 lense, you'll have a nicer toy to play with. alas no zoom, but you could always get a 18-200 later if you feel like its such a big deal.
> 
> Amazon.com: Nikon 35mm f/1.8G AF-S DX Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras: Camera & Photo
> 
> enjoy your camera. if you need some tips feel free to ask


I want that lens but the one I'm getting later this week was part of a package deal. They just didn't have it in stock today.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I saw those pictures on facebook, and didn't realize they were with your new camera!! I had thought that the image quality was amazing!

I love that 4th shot, too!! There is something so dreamy about it. 

I just got a DSLR last weekend, and I am loving it as well!! I _still_ haven't had time to go through it properly and have just been using the auto features ... I can't imagine how much fun it will be when I really learn how to use it!

Great shots so far! I am looking forward to his dock jumping pics!!

Kim


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Kim, which camera did you get?? I can't wait to take the dock diving pictures. It's gonna be a blast!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Enjoy your new camera. You have a great model to work with. You are going to have a blast. Be sure to keep sharing your results.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Kim, which camera did you get?? I can't wait to take the dock diving pictures. It's gonna be a blast!


I ended up getting the Canon T1i as Best Buy here in Canada had a package deal that was too good to pass up. I had been shopping since the New Year, and this was the best deal I had seen yet.

I am definitely obsessed with it. Without exaggeration, I have taken about 700 pictures since last Friday! 

My next purchase will definitely have to be a external hard drive to back them all up. I keep reading all the camera help threads, jotting down notes on what I need to buy next. I can see this as being a very expensive obsession of mine!! And it's all to get good pictures of my nieces and the pups : I keep telling friends that I'm really not crazy dog lady, they just roll their eyes!

I hope you have as much fun as I am having with my camera!

Kim


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Enzo looks like he will be a great photo subject! What a cutie he is!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sam*

What gorgeous pictures!! That camera works great!!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Great photos, and congrats on your new camera (Nikon D3000), and before you know it, you'll be taking photos like a pro...

All the latest DSLR's do a great job but I'm a little bias towards Nikon as that's what I use... 
There are quite few good photographers on this site so I'm sure if you want any help to get the best out of your camera you only need to ask...


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

Aww, Enzo!

Those are really great for your first shots. Glad you got to get your camera =) I'm totally jealous. I have been wanting one for a realllly long time now. My current one is about 4 years old- blah. 

Enjoy your new camera. I'm looking forward to seeing more photos of your boy =)


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Well you can't go wrong with that fantastic model. Nice shots with the new camera.


----------



## mikeysprincss (Jun 11, 2011)

pretty boy!! great pics, nice work!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very nice! Enzo is super cute, LOVE-LOVE-LOVE the last shot!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo is getting too used to my camera obsession. lol I have the camera out right now cuz I'm reading over the user manual and trying to learn all of the buttons. He keeps coming and sitting in front of me, waiting for his picture to be taken. Haha Really, though, he just likes the light that comes on before the flash. Silly boy.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Sorry I missed this thread earlier. Love your pictures! Congratualtions on your new camera! Look forward to see many more beautiful pictures!


----------



## Photosbykev (Jun 12, 2011)

very nice and sharp images. One tip I would offer is to use the flash on low power for most of the images as it will give a nice catchlight in the eyes that really bring the images to life.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Great pictures, I love the colors! My Parker goes ballistic when I just hold my camera, it's just as effective as picking up a leash because he knows he's going outside for action shots!! We were going to go out on a photo shoot trip yesterday (without dogs) and I didn't realize but when I picked up the camera he got out of control, I had to take him outside for a quick run before we could calm him down enough to leave!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great pics, Sam! Enzo looks wonderful!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

The pictures came out awesome! Plus it helps that you have a very handsome subject.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Exact camera I have. The pics are so good with the auto setting, it's been hard to make myself move forward with the manual ones. Then again, maybe I'm a little lazy.


----------

